# [How To] Changing System and Lockscreen/clock/weather fonts



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

*Tutorial on how to flash fonts​*
Okay so l recently changed my font for the first time and had to search for tutorials and fonts and figured I would make a thread with a culmination of the methods I've learnt over the last few days, as well as make a place were people can post up what fonts they are using so other people can try them out to!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Disclaimer! * I take no responsibility if you brick your phone or get stuck on your splash screen! If you change some system fonts you will get stuck on splash screen and have to pull your batt and boot into recovery via hboot and restore a nandroid (or at least advanced restore /system from a nandroid).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First of all you need to find some fonts, Android only uses .ttf formatted fonts, (although you can try and rename other types to .ttf and they will most likely work) so once you have downloaded the font you want to use, navigate to the font and unzip it to //sd/extracted. Your fonts will then be in their corresponding folders in //sd/extracted.










*Method One:*
So the first method is the manual method. To do this you need a file explorer with R/W permissions like Root Explorer. Go into //system/fonts and select and copy these fonts for the regular system fonts: _DroidSans.ttf_, _DroidSans-Bold.ttf_, and these fonts for the lock screen/clock widget fonts: _HelveticaNeueLTPro35Th.ttf_, _HelveticaNeueOTS.ttf_. Now backup these fonts somewhere on your sd card.

















Take your new font and rename the bold font to: _DroidSans-Bold.ttf_ and copy the regular font 3 times and rename the copy's: _DroidSans.ttf_, _HelveticaNeueLTPro35Th.ttf_, _HelveticaNeueOTS.ttf_. Now place these in //system/fonts and reboot. If your new font does not have a bold type font, then simply copy your new font 4 times and rename each copy the default font names and then place them in /system/fonts.

Now you need to change the permissions to the new fonts you just pasted in //system/fonts. make sure the permissions check box looks like this










Now reboot you phone for the changes to take effect.

If you only want the system fonts to be changed and not the lockscreen/ clock widget fonts to be changed then only replace _DroidSans.ttf_ and _DroidSans-Bold.ttf_.

*Method Two:*
The second method is the easy method using an app like Font Changer which can be found in the market, these apps are useful because the app will backup your default fonts when you select a new one and will revert back to the default fonts just as easily. After installing the app your going to use to change your fonts, in this scenario we will be using the Font Changer program mentioned above, navigate to your fonts in /sd/extracted and copy the .tff files and paste them in /sd/.fontchanger. Now open the app and you will see your new fonts in the basic tab.










If you only want to change the system fonts, you can simply do so by clicking your desired font and rebooting, although I would hit "reboot later" and reboot normally as I've gotten frozen on the reboot screen while trying to reboot straight from the app itself. Also, if your font does not have a bold type font as well as a regular type font, then make sure "use regular for bold" is checked in the settings of the app and vise versa if your new font does have a bold type font along with the regular type font, make sure "use regular for bold" is un checked in the settings.










If you want to change the lock screen fonts as well, click on the Advanced tab and click on the fonts: _HelveticaNeueLTPro35Th.ttf_, _HelveticaNeueOTS.ttf_ and change them to your desired fonts then reboot. I have had it hang up after the boot animation after changing the lock screen fonts before, simply hold both vol buttons and press the power button for 2 seconds to reboot, and all should be well.

































Credit: c_live_lee's [how to] on changing lock screen fonts here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1214436

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Handvetica - http://db.tt/4xDmqXK (font in pic)

Arista 2.0 - http://db.tt/2UQ6p3y

Comfortaa_font http://db.tt/oVq3vi8 (signed zip, can flash in cwm, but make sure to backup your default fonts first!)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Great thread and thanks for the fonts!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Great thread and thanks for the fonts!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Np, got sick of googling for fonts and finding them few and far between, figured id make a post where ppl can add fonts in one place to make it easier for everyone

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for these... I was looking for some last night and didn't come up with much. Lol


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to high jack the thread but you can also you Absolute System App from the market to install fonts and boot animations and a tin more things.


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

sonami said:


> Np, got sick of googling for fonts and finding them few and far between, figured id make a post where ppl can add fonts in one place to make it easier for everyone
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


guess google did not send you here................... http://kan.gd/wul


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"JacksWastedTime said:


> Not to high jack the thread but you can also you Absolute System App from the market to install fonts and boot animations and a tin more things.


Thats awesome. Problem is, you still need fonts and boot animations for any program to work, hence the thread. I dont care what app anyone uses to flash these fonts, as long as ppl keeps posting different fonts for people to flash!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"wwjdd44 said:


> guess google did not send you here................... http://kan.gd/wul


Awesome, thanks! Did not see this in my searches

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## hattrick (Jul 25, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Thats awesome. Problem is, you still need fonts and boot animations for any program to work, hence the thread. I dont care what app anyone uses to flash these fonts, as long as ppl keeps posting different fonts for people to flash!
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Absolute System comes with a bunch of fonts and boot animations. That being said I'm always looking for new fonts, so thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

First post updated with tutorials!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

My thread from a while back also covers a few other methods. Feel free to take a look there: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1898

All the best,

-HG


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay guys, here is a bunch more fonts that I have procured in my searches. I will list each one individually as well as a zip containing all the fonts in one pack. Screen shots of the fonts can be seen below. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Font in pics is posca_mad_thrasherz foNt, but im currently using abuse.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full font pack, with all the fonts I have posted in this thread:
http://db.tt/CmTGazB

*-New Fonts-*

Abuse:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/abuse.zip

Amsterdam Graffiti:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/amsterdam_graffiti.zip

Evil Genius BB:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/evilgeniusbb_tt.zip

Graffiti Keny:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/graffiti_keny.zip

I Hate Comic Sans:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/IHatecomicSans.zip

Juice:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/juice.zip

Jungle Life:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/jungle_life.zip

Jungle:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/jungle.zip

Malice:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/malice.zip

Most Wasted:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/mostwasted.zip

Posca Mad Thrasherz:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/posca_mad_thrasherz.zip

Romance Fatal Serif:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/romance_fatal_serif.zip

Stylewars 2011:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/stylewars_2011.zip

Tagster:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/tagster.zip

Thug:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/thug.zip

Turntablz BB:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/turntablz_bb.zip

Whatka:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38619873/whatka.zip

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

updated with individual fonts, and full font pack!


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Error (500)

Something went wrong. Don't worry your files are still safe and the Dropboxers have been notified. Check out our FAQ or forums for help. Or maybe you should try heading home.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

When I posted earlier, I didn't realize you were posting links to fonts. You realize that essentially every link you posted was to a commercial font? That's illegal. Not sure if that's why the files are gone, but it wouldn't shock me. If you want to post font links, use Free and Open-Source Fonts (i.e., the DejaVu family, the Liberation family, or the Libertine family).

All the best,

-HG


----------

